# LONG 310 Hydraulics



## gmcbop

3 point works good, very powerful lift, the power steering and loader are weak. Any ideas? I haven't got the manual yet.


----------



## gmcbop

Update: got the service manual and got an idea to adjust the pressure relief valve on the loader controls by adding a shim to compress the spring further than the adjustment screw would let it. I adjusted it all the way last year and there was no noticable difference. I left it alone after that because it lifted what I needed. It seems to have worked as now the down pressure will lift the front end at idle. I'll give it a real test later tonite. Someday I will get a gage on it to fine tune and see if the pump is within spec.. Next I will try to tackle the hydrostatic steering.


----------



## gmcbop

*Update*

Removed steering pump, measured and compared with specs. The body vs. gear width difference was .002 over tolerance. Lapped the body. The gears and bearing diameters were slightly worn but I didn't worry about them. Replaced the O-rings on the pressure relief and reassembled. The steering worked much better but not great so I added a shim to the relief spring, about .050. That was too much, when I was at full turn the steering wheel would snap back. Finally just added about .025 and it works excellent now. I can turn the wheels with the tractor stopped with no effort and at the end of the steering wheel rotation it just stops without any snapping and I can sense the relief valve is working.


----------



## bladerunner3

What part of the pump body did you lap to reduce the clearance? I have a 310 that I would like to try this with on the main pump.


----------



## macarter

Hi I recently got a 310 long tractor my question is what type of fluid do I use for the transmission and does the transmission and hydraulic feed off the same reservoir?


----------



## RC Wells

The Long 310 holds 17 gallons of Universal Tractor Fluid in the transmission/hydraulic sump.

You will want the Owner's and Service Manuals, as the two cylinder engine requires frequent valve lash adjustment to maintain its power.


----------



## macarter

RC Wells said:


> The Long 310 holds 17 gallons of Universal Tractor Fluid in the transmission/hydraulic sump.
> 
> You will want the Owner's and Service Manuals, as the two cylinder engine requires frequent valve lash adjustment to maintain its power.



Thank you for the reply I plan on buying both manuals. I didnt not realize it held that much fluid.


----------

